# Fourteen



## IrvineGolfer

Hello,

I'm a new here and I just got a job with Fourteen Golf. I wanted to hear your opions on Fourteen clubs if you have played with them before. I will be doing sales of the clubs and wanted to know your thoughts on the clubs~

thanks,

Kyumin


----------



## 65nlovenit

The Fourteen web site does not give any price lists, where can I get same please?


----------



## IrvineGolfer

Right now, we only distribute to small shops. Where are you located? There are some shops in CA doing some online sales.


----------



## xiphos

From what I hear they are good. How can I get some to review on my site?


----------



## IrvineGolfer

What do you need from me to put it on your website?


----------



## xiphos

Basically I just need clubs so I can put them through the review process. Email me at [email protected] and I will give you the down low on it all.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

never heard of them. Of course I'm looking forward to pro reviews of this product.


----------



## 300Yards

They have a few wedges in a shop down here. I tried one out once before, just hitting into the net they have. Can't say how they spin, cause I really couldn't test that, but they felt real nice, and smooth. If I had the money, I might get one. I would love to try one out on the course.


----------



## IrvineGolfer

Guys, Please feel free to let me know the shops that you guys are located, so I can send some demo clubs out there for you guys to try out. I know it spins. that's the best part. I'm +30 handicap (I know I need to practice) and I get spins. I play golf for fun.. not to serious golfer... sorry to disappointed you..


----------



## Golfbum

Are these clubs available in Canada? I work pretty closely within the golf business and have never heard of these clubs before now.


----------



## IrvineGolfer

No, Golfbum. It's not available in Canada. We are working on it, but since the golf season is over in Canada, we are planning in the near future. It's Fourteen's 3rd year in US. A lot of LPGA tour players are using them now, and it's growing in PGA too


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

IrvineGolfer said:


> A lot of LPGA tour players are using them now, and it's growing in PGA too


 Any notable names? Just Curious


----------



## xiphos

Platinum_Shafts said:


> Any notable names? Just Curious


I doubt that he can say who used them on tour. I know that these wedges did well on all of the junior tournaments.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

xiphos said:


> I doubt that he can say who used them on tour. I know that these wedges did well on all of the junior tournaments.



Hmmm. Maybe they'll pick up and sponsor Michelle Wie after Nike drops her LOL. Nah, Fourteen probably has more sense than that


----------



## IrvineGolfer

Yeah, I can't say the names since fourteen doesn't pay anyone. I don't know if you guys have access to Darrel Survey or not.. but if you go in there, you can see them. If Fourteen sponsors Michelle, I'm going to ask for my raise first!!!


----------



## Golfbum

IrvineGolfer said:


> No, Golfbum. It's not available in Canada. We are working on it, but since the golf season is over in Canada, we are planning in the near future. It's Fourteen's 3rd year in US. A lot of LPGA tour players are using them now, and it's growing in PGA too


The golf season is over in Canada? WOW, how come I am still going to work everyday in the Back Shop at the club I work at? Golf season is not over in Canada until the courses close due to snow. That could be another 5-6 weeks. We play golf up here in December, remember we do not live in igloos


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Golfbum said:


> The golf season is over in Canada? WOW, how come I am still going to work everyday in the Back Shop at the club I work at? Golf season is not over in Canada until the courses close due to snow. That could be another 5-6 weeks. We play golf up here in December, remember we do not live in igloos



Golfbum...it was supposed to be a Jedi mind trick - "_you don't play golf up there in Canada......it's too cold.....you don't need to use your new driver_" ..lol


----------



## IrvineGolfer

My bad.. It seems like a lot of places are finishing up with Golf season... We are now more focusing on Texas and Florida. But all the big shops like edwin watts, golf galaxy and others are taking over those states.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

IrvineGolfer said:


> My bad.. It seems like a lot of places are finishing up with Golf season... We are now more focusing on Texas and Florida. But all the big shops like edwin watts, golf galaxy and others are taking over those states.


Why would Edwin Watts and Golf Galaxy be competition to Fourteen? THey're a retailer and you're the manufacturer (or did I misunderstand your statement?).


----------



## Golfbum

Platinum_Shafts said:


> Golfbum...it was supposed to be a Jedi mind trick - "_you don't play golf up there in Canada......it's too cold.....you don't need to use your new driver_" ..lol


Funny thing is I was going to buy a new driver this weekend :laugh: However I am going to wait until next spring and the PRO at the course I work at will fit me for one. Then I'll buy it.
You guys down south might be shocked but I played golf up here last year on December 21, with just a golf shirt, sweat shirt and wind jacket on. I actually booked a day off work to golf! Then to top it all off we played 18 on the 3rd Saturday in January of this year.
I have played many rounds of golf in November and normally play into the first week of December, weather permitting. I have played golf when the water hazards have ice on them :laugh: Ya gotta be tough to be a golfer in Ontario!


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Golfbum said:


> Funny thing is I was going to buy a new driver this weekend :laugh: However I am going to wait until next spring and the PRO at the course I work at will fit me for one. Then I'll buy it.
> You guys down south might be shocked but I played golf up here last year on December 21, with just a golf shirt, sweat shirt and wind jacket on. I actually booked a day off work to golf! Then to top it all off we played 18 on the 3rd Saturday in January of this year.
> I have played many rounds of golf in November and normally play into the first week of December, weather permitting. I have played golf when the water hazards have ice on them :laugh: Ya gotta be tough to be a golfer in Ontario!


So then are you literally playing in the snow and if so, are you using a colored ball or are you playing golf and scavenger hunt at the same time?


----------



## Golfbum

Platinum_Shafts said:


> So then are you literally playing in the snow and if so, are you using a colored ball or are you playing golf and scavenger hunt at the same time?


No we do not play in the snow. Why does every American think there is snow on the ground up here all the time? I played in *SHORTS* today. October 27, 14C when I left the house, so I wore shorts and a short sleeved wind jacket. 
Did you know that per capita Canada has more golfers than USA does? There must be a long golf season in order for us to beat you guys in that stat!


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Golfbum said:


> No we do not play in the snow. Why does every American think there is snow on the ground up here all the time? I played in *SHORTS* today. October 27, 14C when I left the house, so I wore shorts and a short sleeved wind jacket.
> Did you know that per capita Canada has more golfers than USA does? There must be a long golf season in order for us to beat you guys in that stat!


Why does every Canadian get so defensive about Canada and stereotype what they think "every American" thinks about Canada?:dunno: Just for the sake of knowing, my Mom was born in Winnipeg and migrated here to L.A. with her family when she was only 2. I have plenty of relatives who are Canadian, my uncle (her oldest brother) lives in Winnipeg and I've been to every PRovince in your nation. I'm well aware that Canada doesn't have snow on the ground all the time, but they don't call it the Great White North for nothing. You had mentioned you've played golf December, and I figured "_hey it's december...there was probably snow on the ground when he played_" .........so I asked that's all

By the way, I'm having a really hard time beleiving that Golf Stat (USA vs Canada)regarding # of golfers per capita. It just doesn't seem possible.:dunno: Were did you get that info? Just curious.

If it is true; _that's Veird_ (weird)


----------



## Golfbum

Platinum_Shafts said:


> Why does every Canadian get so defensive about Canada and stereotype what they think "every American" thinks about Canada?:dunno: Just for the sake of knowing, my Mom was born in Winnipeg and migrated here to L.A. with her family when she was only 2. I have plenty of relatives who are Canadian, my uncle (her oldest brother) lives in Winnipeg and I've been to every PRovince in your nation. I'm well aware that Canada doesn't have snow on the ground all the time, but they don't call it the Great White North for nothing. You had mentioned you've played golf December, and I figured "_hey it's december...there was probably snow on the ground when he played_" .........so I asked that's all
> 
> By the way, I'm having a really hard time beleiving that Golf Stat (USA vs Canada)regarding # of golfers per capita. It just doesn't seem possible.:dunno: Were did you get that info? Just curious.
> 
> If it is true; _that's Veird_ (weird)


I am not being defensive, but you just put your foot in your mouth when you said "Hey it's December....there was probably snow on the ground when he played" Did you know that where I live is as far south as Santa Rosa CA? Last winter I shoveled my driveway once. The rest of the snowfalls melted. 
Now for the per capita golfers. read this article. You might find it hard to swallow but we do have more golfers per population than USA does. Hey we invented basketball, hockey, baseball, and we have lots of golfers too!  By the way, we played today and the tempature was 2C when we teed off, after a half hour frost delay. 7C when we finished with winds gusting to 30 Klm/hr out of the north west.


----------



## ActionJackson

I think I can speak for Platinum_Shafts as well when I say that we will take Southern California at it's median temp. of 75F and play golf whenever we want to from 4th of July to Christmas day. As far as Canandians inventing baseball there is much debate behind this; the MLB hall of fame give credit to Anber Doubleday an AMERICAN civil war hero...of course as any real sports fan knows American baseball is simply and evolved variation of English rounders. As for hockey...who cares (I'm kidding but only a little). BAsketball is given credit to Dr. James Naismith (An AMERICAN) in 1891 in Springfield, Massachusetts, where you will now find the Basketball Hall of Fame. Canada does have more golfers per capita than most countries in thw world, but I bellieve this to be a misleading fact. What makes a golfer? If I buy some clubs and go duffing at the range once a month or so, dos that make me a golfer? Not in my book. How do I back that statement up, look at the Golf world Rankings; a Canadian doesn't come in the list until number 30, there are only 2 in the top 50. America? Well fo course theres tiger at number one and over 11 in the top 50. Canada may have more duffers than the US but the US produces more quallity and I'll always take quantity over quallity. And for the rcord I do bellieve you were defensive, it would have been much more mature to point out Platinums error or misunderstanding than to call him a "typical American" on an American forum, you won't get much support that way. Have a great day.

-AJ


----------



## xiphos

ActionJackson said:


> I think I can speak for Platinum_Shafts as well when I say that we will take Southern California at it's median temp. of 75F and play golf whenever we want to from 4th of July to Christmas day. As far as Canandians inventing baseball there is much debate behind this; the MLB hall of fame give credit to Anber Doubleday an AMERICAN civil war hero...of course as any real sports fan knows American baseball is simply and evolved variation of English rounders. As for hockey...who cares (I'm kidding but only a little). BAsketball is given credit to Dr. James Naismith (An AMERICAN) in 1891 in Springfield, Massachusetts, where you will now find the Basketball Hall of Fame. Canada does have more golfers per capita than most countries in thw world, but I bellieve this to be a misleading fact. What makes a golfer? If I buy some clubs and go duffing at the range once a month or so, dos that make me a golfer? Not in my book. How do I back that statement up, look at the Golf world Rankings; a Canadian doesn't come in the list until number 30, there are only 2 in the top 50. America? Well fo course theres tiger at number one and over 11 in the top 50. Canada may have more duffers than the US but the US produces more quallity and I'll always take quantity over quallity. And for the rcord I do bellieve you were defensive, it would have been much more mature to point out Platinums error or misunderstanding than to call him a "typical American" on an American forum, you won't get much support that way. Have a great day.
> 
> -AJ


More golfers percapita does not mean that there are more golfers. The US has more golfers and that means that they produce more good players.


----------



## ActionJackson

That much is implied and I didn't tit needed to be broken down that far except for the most remedial of readers.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Golfbum said:


> I am not being defensive, *but you just put your foot in your mouth* when you said "Hey it's December....there was probably snow on the ground when he played" Did you know that where I live is as far south as Santa Rosa CA? Last winter I shoveled my driveway once. The rest of the snowfalls melted.
> Now for the per capita golfers. read this article. You might find it hard to swallow but we do have more golfers per population than USA does. Hey we invented basketball, hockey, baseball, and we have lots of golfers too!  By the way, we played today and the tempature was 2C when we teed off, after a half hour frost delay. 7C when we finished with winds gusting to 30 Klm/hr out of the north west.


well just so we're not mistaken, if I was gonna put my foot anywhere, it wouldn't be in my mouth. Also, I used the word "probably" in my statement which means that it was a speculation, and anyone not from there would assume that there "might be snow" on the ground in Canada during the month of December, it being that far north. Also, an a
American is credited with inventing the American sport of Baseball as well as there's no dispute that an American invented the sport of Basketball, as well as golf!! (just kidding about the golf....though we just happen to have the best players in the world; in the general - male and female :thumbsup: )

Also you being on the same lattitude as Santa Rosa, CA is not justification for your arguement.....Santa Rosa is in northern California (alot of which gets snow in December) way different that Southern Cali; not to mention even if it doesn't snow in Santa Rosa, CA; Santa Rosa is in temperate region, and where you live (along with much of Minnesota, Michigan, Illinois, SD, etc.) is what is considered sub-artic (beleive it or not)...so that is why one would assume it may be snowing in december in southern Otto

anyway, we're getting off track. You lOVE GOLF? ...... me too. Ain't that a great thing? :thumbsup:


----------



## Golfbum

ActionJackson said:


> I think I can speak for Platinum_Shafts as well when I say that we will take Southern California at it's median temp. of 75F and play golf whenever we want to from 4th of July to Christmas day. As far as Canandians inventing baseball there is much debate behind this; the MLB hall of fame give credit to Anber Doubleday an AMERICAN civil war hero...of course as any real sports fan knows American baseball is simply and evolved variation of English rounders. As for hockey...who cares (I'm kidding but only a little). BAsketball is given credit to Dr. James Naismith (An AMERICAN) in 1891 in Springfield, Massachusetts, where you will now find the Basketball Hall of Fame. Canada does have more golfers per capita than most countries in thw world, but I bellieve this to be a misleading fact. What makes a golfer? If I buy some clubs and go duffing at the range once a month or so, dos that make me a golfer? Not in my book. How do I back that statement up, look at the Golf world Rankings; a Canadian doesn't come in the list until number 30, there are only 2 in the top 50. America? Well fo course theres tiger at number one and over 11 in the top 50. Canada may have more duffers than the US but the US produces more quallity and I'll always take quantity over quallity. And for the rcord I do bellieve you were defensive, it would have been much more mature to point out Platinums error or misunderstanding than to call him a "typical American" on an American forum, you won't get much support that way. Have a great day.
> 
> -AJ


Knowledge is a wonderful thing to have. So is GOOGLE so you might want to do a search on Dr. James Naismith. Or just check this link out on the Biography of James Naismith Pay very close attention to the first line, his date and place of birth.  

Also, you might want to check this link out. We also have a BASEBALL HALL OF FAME. 

You might not care about hockey, but 16,000 plus seem to care about the game in San Jose CA. If you do not know this, there is a team called the San Jose Sharks that play there. Oh yeah, another NHL team plays in LA, the Kings. The stanley Cup resides in Anaheim, I am pretty sure that is in California! Then again most of the players on those teams were born in Canada!

As for having more golfers. Of course USA has more golfers. That is not the point I was making. I said *per capita *Canada has more golfers. Plus I am quite sure USA has its fair share of hackers. Golf has a long history in Canada. Sure we do not pump out tour players at the rate USA does. However we have some damn good players up here. We have PGA members who were born in Canada, one owns a Green Jacket.

Being defensive is one thing (which by the way I was not, but then again Canadians get tired of being called Eskimos and having Americans show up at the border in July with skis on roof racks and wondering how far they have to drive to get to the snow filled slopes. Yes they happened, and at the Sarnia/Port Huron border :laugh: )
Knowing the facts is much different. 

BTW, I thought this was a golf forum that was online for golfers from around the world. When I signed up, long before you, I did not see "AMERICANS ONLY PLEASE" If you want to close it to AMERICANS ONLY then say so. If you want points of views from people around the world then you'll have to sit back and read them. It's a Golf Forum, Not an AMERICAN GOLF FORUM.  Of course I love golf, I have played 125 rounds so far this year and plan to play until it snows. That does not mean I am not allowed to state some facts when it comes to my country. I am proud to be a CANADIAN.

BTW Platinum Shafts, I live a lot further south than MN or SD. I am about 15 miles north of the north shore of Lake Erie. Trust me when I say our winters are far warmer than MN or SD! Due to my location there is less snowfall.Like I said earlier, last winter I had to shovel my driveway once when we had some heavy snow. The rest of the snowfalls melted off the drive, or I could have swept it off with a broom!

Most golf courses around this area open up in late March or early April and do not close until mid December. As I said, last year we golfed up here on Dec 21 and again on Jan 8 and trust me there was no snow! Like you, I love golf!


----------



## 300Yards

IrvineGolfer said:


> My bad.. It seems like a lot of places are finishing up with Golf season... We are now more focusing on Texas and Florida. But all the big shops like edwin watts, golf galaxy and others are taking over those states.



Even here in Texas, it's starting to get cold.. but not to cold for golf!! NEVER!! I wish someone would bring the Fourteen wedges in big quantities down here, that store that used to carry them is no longer carrying them. I went this weekend to see if I could demo one, and the guy said they stopped carrying them because they just weren't selling enough due to price. That stinks! I haven't been that excited about a new wedge, since Feel got started! GRRR!


----------



## IrvineGolfer

Platinum_Shafts said:


> Why would Edwin Watts and Golf Galaxy be competition to Fourteen? THey're a retailer and you're the manufacturer (or did I misunderstand your statement?).


Yes, I meant to say that everyone is shopping at Golf Galaxy or Edwin Watts. And they won't carry Fourteen. So it's hard to reach out to new customers who are willing to buy Fourteen.


----------



## IrvineGolfer

300Yards said:


> Even here in Texas, it's starting to get cold.. but not to cold for golf!! NEVER!! I wish someone would bring the Fourteen wedges in big quantities down here, that store that used to carry them is no longer carrying them. I went this weekend to see if I could demo one, and the guy said they stopped carrying them because they just weren't selling enough due to price. That stinks! I haven't been that excited about a new wedge, since Feel got started! GRRR!


Yes- It's just too hard to keep them in stock when Edwin Watts and golf Galaxy are selling drivers at $99...


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Golfbum said:


> BTW Platinum Shafts, I live a lot further south than MN or SD. I am about 15 miles north of the north shore of Lake Erie. Trust me when I say our winters are far warmer than MN or SD! Due to my location there is less snowfall.Like I said earlier, last winter I had to shovel my driveway once when we had some heavy snow. The rest of the snowfalls melted off the drive, or I could have swept it off with a broom!
> 
> Most golf courses around this area open up in late March or early April and do not close until mid December. As I said, last year we golfed up here on Dec 21 and again on Jan 8 and trust me there was no snow! Like you, I love golf! [/SIZE][/FONT]


I realize the Lat and Longitude of your hometown; I've been there and I loved it the one time I had a stay over for a few days in the winter (had snow on the ground BTW that was left over from a previous snowfall); anyway, I don't think anyone here wants just Americans to be involved in membership here (at least I didn't read where anyone said that). I don't think anyone has any animosity towards Canadians here; I've never met anyone in my life who said "_I hate Canadians_" or "_I don't like Canadians around_". So, please don't get offended by whatever it is that you think Americans feel about Canadians. In my opinion were two very and distinctively similar nations with similar peoples.

One LOve


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

IrvineGolfer said:


> Yes- It's just too hard to keep them in stock when Edwin Watts and golf Galaxy are selling drivers at $99...



Irv-Golfer,

I'm getting good feedback from peops that I talk to about Fourteen. I play new T'Made *R7 XD*'s for my irons and wouldn't trade 'em for the world; however, my fiance' and I are looking for new clubs for her. We've narrowed it down to Wilson Lady Pro Staffs (excellent clubs BTW), or a set of Lynx (which I feel make some of the best ladies clubs on the market)or a set of Tour Edge clubs for her (after demo'ing every major club manufacturer out there lol). My questions are: *what type of reputation do the Fourteen ladies TC 550 irons have and where can I have her demo them?* (I live right here near you in Southern Cali).









Oh, and I will say this......the two styles of carry bags that Fourteen makes are fricken sweet!








9 inch









9.5 inch

*I like the 9" bag better than the 9.5"*


----------



## IrvineGolfer

Platinum_Shafts - We do not have demo for the ladies. We were out of stock for ladies, but we are getting a shipment soon. You can go to FOURTEEN and order through those retail shops and they will get it for you within a couple of days. They all have TC-550 regular demo.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

IrvineGolfer said:


> Platinum_Shafts - We do not have demo for the ladies. We were out of stock for ladies, but we are getting a shipment soon. You can go to FOURTEEN and order through those retail shops and they will get it for you within a couple of days. They all have TC-550 regular demo.



Thanks alot IG. I'll check it out


----------



## King

hmm, i would like to demo some fourteen clubs.

how do i do it?


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

IrvineGolfer said:


> Platinum_Shafts - We do not have demo for the ladies. We were out of stock for ladies, but we are getting a shipment soon. You can go to FOURTEEN and order through those retail shops and they will get it for you within a couple of days. They all have TC-550 regular demo.


Actually, will you be sending any local SOuthern California shops any of the *LADIES TC 550 irons *to demo when you get them in your stock?? I never buy clubs without demoing them, nor would I buy her (fiance') a set without allowing her to demo them.


----------



## IrvineGolfer

King said:


> hmm, i would like to demo some fourteen clubs.
> 
> how do i do it?


King - go to FOURTEEN and click retail shops. They will have our demo clubs; irons, wedges, woods and all. If they don't have them, have them contact us and we will provide one. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## IrvineGolfer

Platinum_Shafts said:


> Actually, will you be sending any local SOuthern California shops any of the *LADIES TC 550 irons *to demo when you get them in your stock?? I never buy clubs without demoing them, nor would I buy her (fiance') a set without allowing her to demo them.


Platinum - I totally understand. however, since we do not have a great demend, we don't have demo for ladies. Since we produce all the clubs from Japan, it costs too much money to give ladies demo for all the shops. but you can go into the shops and ask them to tape it and maybe hit it.
let me know.


----------

